# Troop ships WW2



## yadmij (Sep 17, 2009)

my dad was in the royal artillery and embarked from Liverpool on 20-5-1945 to Bombay, India.
I am trying to find details of embarkations at that time.
Can anyone help or redirect me?


----------

